# Is there a Dark Mode ?



## SkidAce (Aug 13, 2019)

just curious, 17+ years of dark mode for enworld is a hard habit to break...


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 13, 2019)

Yeah, and it makes a difference for PbP too, where using coloured text is much more prevalent.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 13, 2019)

It's waaaaaaaay down the list, I'm afraid. We've got basic functionality up, but there's probably weeks of work to do now.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Heh... that was the first thing I did when I saw ENWorld was back up... went looking through all the Settings and Preferences to find the dark mode options.  And then when I couldn't find them I scrolled down the new threads to find this one and discover that indeed, dark mode is not yet available.  I await with baited breath for my dark mode to eventually reach the top of Morrus' to-do list!


----------



## darjr (Aug 13, 2019)

Some ENWorlders are Dark Mode! You have been warned!


----------



## Cleon (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm glad I'm not the only one.

Trying to find the "Black Background" option was one of the first things I did too.


----------



## lowkey13 (Aug 30, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Fanaelialae (Sep 1, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Fear is the path to the Dark Mode.
> Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.
> 
> In the end, cowards are those who use the Dark Mode.



The white, it blinds ussss!


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 1, 2019)

The ENWorld Android Ap still has it. Look for Night Reading Mode in the settings, basically the first option.

Just saying...


----------



## CapnZapp (Sep 1, 2019)

Indeed.

I don't know if this app exists for iPhone users, but if the specialized app has a dark mode (and it does) the general Tapatalk app should have too... and this app _is_ available in the App Store.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 2, 2019)

Google Chrome has an extension called Darken. I use it on various sites that don't have a dark mode option.


----------



## Fanaelialae (Sep 2, 2019)

Angel Tarragon said:


> Google Chrome has an extension called Darken. I use it on various sites that don't have a dark mode option.



Good call. I hadn't even considered using an extension.

On Android, Chrome doesn't support extensions but the Kiwi browser does. It's working well on my phone.


----------



## CapnZapp (Sep 2, 2019)

And on Android you have the app.


----------



## Fanaelialae (Sep 2, 2019)

CapnZapp said:


> And on Android you have the app.



True, but I've tried it and can't say I care much for the app. I'd much rather view ENWorld in a browser.


----------



## SkidAce (Sep 2, 2019)

I just want my classic black / orange ENworld....I almost feel I moved to a different site.  So many years....

...getting used to it, and I love all the other improvements.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jan 28, 2020)

Just a _bump_ to voice that I am still hoping to see the same thing.  In particular, ENWorld's "Legacy" color pallette and the classic black/orange.


----------



## carborundum (Feb 17, 2020)

I would love that too be an option again too


----------



## CapnZapp (Feb 18, 2020)

You should tell Xenforo. EnWorld used to do site-specific customizations, but no longer, as far as I'm aware.

In the meantime the app offers a dark mode. And you can customize your browser to change color schemes.

So personally I wouldn't wait for something that might never happen.


----------

